# Alabama "Ready for Gun Control"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

According to Doug Jones. Denton, you ready?



> Jones wants tighter background checks for gun sales and to raise the age requirement to purchase a gun from 18 to 21, and he thinks Alabamians are on the same page.
> 
> "People in Alabama love their guns, but they also love their children," Jones told CNN Friday at an event at Birmingham's Civil Rights Institute sponsored by the Faith and Politics Institute, NOLA.com reported. "And they like to be safe in theaters, and they like to be safe in churches, and I think there is common ground."
> 
> Lawmakers are considering a host of proposals in the latest round of talks surrounding mass shootings after a 19-year-old gunman killed 17 people at a high school in Parkland, Florida, in February.


Alabama Ready for More Gun Control, Sen. Doug Jones Says


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

One kid under 21 in how many years used a so called 
A.R. and now raising the age to buy them seems imminent.
Why? We didn't ban air liners after 911. We didn't ban
Ryder trucks after Oklahoma? Why this rush to change 
after one kid? A kid they knew was wrong in the head
40x over.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is a low intensity war going on in America, and the Left is the aggressor. This sort of thing will heat up and get worse, and it must be met head on and defeated.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> One kid under 21 in how many years used a so called
> A.R. and now raising the age to buy them seems imminent.
> Why? We didn't ban air liners after 911. We didn't ban
> Ryder trucks after Oklahoma? Why this rush to change
> ...


You're thinking sensibly not like a liberal.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Doug Jones is wrong. I hope he doesn't sit in that seat for very long.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Doug Jones is wrong. I hope he doesn't sit in that seat for very long.


I thought that he was pretty much a doomed creature sure to get tossed out of office in two years in favor of a conservative when up for re-election? Jones has certainly been acting more middle of the road on several issues since getting into the Senate, which makes me think that he knows that he is not likely to keep the seat.


----------

